# 30" on grizzly



## D Boy

I'm going to go buy a new 09 grizzly this week and was wondering if 30"X11" zillas on all fours would fit without a lift. Also I'm thinking about getting the swamp series hmf. Will it work without the optimizer or atlest until I get some more money. Lol


----------



## sandman7655

you better clutch it good.


----------



## sandman7655

they will fit but it will be tight.


----------



## phreebsd

those 30 zillas are light and I thought the grizzly had one of the belt belt systems on an ATV?


----------



## dillon

for the 09 i dont know but my friend has the 29.5s on an 07 minor trimming was needed nothing big at all though. and he has had no problems with stock axles just a lil popping in reverse


----------



## D Boy

One of my friends has 30" mud zillas with a 2" lift and stock clutches and for the most part has no problems. So I figured with the regular zillas I would be fine, I was just wondering about the zillas and finder rub. What about the optimizer; is it a must have?


----------



## sookiesmacker

D Boy said:


> One of my friends has 30" mud zillas with a 2" lift and stock clutches and for the most part has no problems. So I figured with the regular zillas I would be fine, I was just wondering about the zillas and finder rub. What about the optimizer; is it a must have?


Yes. Don't run an aftermarket exhaust unless you have one. (fuel processor) You can get by with one of the aftermarket tips on the factory exhaust but please put a programmer on it before you put an aftermarket exhaust on it. Emissions already have it running towards the lean side. Changing the pipe will only lean it out more.


----------



## D Boy

Well I just bought a 09 grizzly 700 special edition with 27" mud lites and 14" wheels.
I'm going to rock these for now and will probably get some 30" later.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Where are the pics??????

:showpics:


----------



## D Boy

Pics when I get home, I just bought it on my lunch break so its still in the back of my truck at work.


----------



## D Boy

:rockn:


----------



## sandman7655

NICE ONE


----------



## TX4PLAY

I love them special edition plastics on that thing!! Bad Azz..


----------



## Polaris425

TX4PLAY said:


> I love them special edition plastics on that thing!! Bad Azz..


I do too, wish you could get something like that on the brute.


----------



## sookiesmacker

Sharp ride D.B.

:rockn::rockn:





Just sayin'


----------



## RDWD

Man that is nice I mean real nice.


----------



## sweeper

looks bad ars


----------



## TX4PLAY

Polaris425 said:


> I do too, wish you could get something like that on the brute.


 
You remember the marble lookin' KFX700's I wonder why they haven't tried that on a Brute.


----------



## dillon

nice bike. u gonna snorkle it??


----------



## phreebsd

Somethin to be proud of there! 
Congrats on the new bike


----------



## D Boy

Thanks for all the comments. And no, I don't think Im going to snorkel it (Dillon).


----------



## RDs Neighbor

I have a buddy who put the PC5 with the optional 02 analyzer for a 700Rhino on his 09 Grizz, and it worked great. He said you run it and it auto downloads the proper injector settings to the conditions you are currenty running in. No laptop. Haven't seen it, but sounds awsome. You should look into it. 

By the way, this is not the same guy I mentioned to you that put the Penland on his.

Real nice bike.:rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker

Like the sig RD.


"Somewhere Between Jennings & Jones"

:rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

I think that dude is the greatest.


----------



## hondamudder04

i looked at that same bike and i wanted it so bad, its a beast though


----------



## Guest

Beautiful bike!! A buddy of mine has one...just becareful...if you're not going to snorkle it. My buddy was playing around in a creek at hit a real soupy spot and sank in some really soft sand (soft like quick sand) and sucked up all that crap into his CVT. He put a clutch kit in and da** if he didn't do it again at different park. So just be careful were you ride, thats all i'm sayin'. :nono:


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA

Just adding there is a guy in our group running 30'' backs with minor trimming, does really well.


----------

